# Edge OTA Guide Question



## paulrb (Jan 9, 2022)

How does one go about removing unwanted "channels" such as Dust, Fail Army,Hallmark Movies, and recently I get cable network shows.
The A button Options does not remove them. 
Tried using "favorite" and My channels to no avail 
What am I Missing?

Paul


----------



## Old Roamio 0 (Jul 19, 2020)

Uncheck the ones you don't want. TiVo button, Menu (3 lines) , right to settings, 4 down to channel settings, channel list.


----------



## paulrb (Jan 9, 2022)

Old Roamio 0 said:


> Uncheck the ones you don't want. TiVo button, Menu (3 lines) , right to settings, 4 down to channel settings, channel list.


These are Apps there is no channel numbers.
In the Apps menu/section I have no Apps selected or checked.

The bottom line I think is the is Tivo advertising and nothing more.

I'm looking for the ability to setup my guide the way I want my guide to look for me.
Only the channels I want not ads for apps I don't want or use and networks I don't get.

I sure miss my Romeo

Paul.


----------



## Old Roamio 0 (Jul 19, 2020)

paulrb said:


> These are Apps there is no channel numbers.
> In the Apps menu/section I have no Apps selected or checked.


. 
Oh. Sorry. Does yours start with Netflix, Prime Membership, Prime Video, Hulu, Tubi, Pluto Tv, Acorn tv, Vudu? I’m not seeing on my OTA Edge any of the ones you mentioned in the “Add & Manage Apps” section of the menu. I got mine from Channel Master instead of directly from tv. Maybe the setup varies unit to unit??? Thanks.


----------



## Old Roamio 0 (Jul 19, 2020)

Is it in TiVo+ instead? I think if so that’s Pluto tv channels that it gets too.


----------



## ElT60 (May 27, 2020)

paulrb said:


> How does one go about removing unwanted "channels" such as Dust, Fail Army,Hallmark Movies, and recently I get cable network shows.
> The A button Options does not remove them.
> Tried using "favorite" and My channels to no avail
> What am I Missing?
> ...


 You turned on Tivo+ ( or it is an automatic accept now with Edge?) Anyway I'm not sure where the setting is for "oh never mind I changed my mind." But if there is something what want to do is undo your Tivo+ agreement. This might involve contacting Tivo to rescind the agreement. 

( Like pre-roll ads .. trying to get them to undo Tivo+ might be a challenge. It is pragmatically part of the revenue stream now. Decent chance they get a small cut of the add revenue shoveling users onto Tivo+ ) 
.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

paulrb said:


> How does one go about removing unwanted "channels" such as Dust, Fail Army,Hallmark Movies, and recently I get cable network shows.
> The A button Options does not remove them.
> Tried using "favorite" and My channels to no avail
> What am I Missing?
> ...


Those are ads for TiVo+ content partners. They can’t be removed.


----------

